# JD 828



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





He replyed the blower is 5-6 years old? What Ariens where these equal to if anyone knows for sure? Were any JD's Ariens "Pro" equal? Like there is also one thats a "E" model.

Thanks


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That machine is 20+ years old and is made by Ariens. These were made to JD specifications, so were not identical to any Ariens machine, but had some similar components like the bucket design. With the Pro style bucket, probably a top of the line machine.

These are well built machines and that one looks to be in excellent almost mint condition, but the seller is definitely misrepresenting it's age.










Scott's site has more details on the Ariens JD machines



The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have the JD 826D and love it. My main machine but for the EOD I use a heavy Murray Craftsman 10/29.

It has a Tecumseh engine which hasn't been made since 2005. You can date the snowblower through the engine DOM on the engine's decal or through a JD dealer, or the company, using the snowblower`s serial number.


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





More picks is this a 14 inch impeller?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

we are unable to see facebook posts like that


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

And FYI the Ariens built JDs are very good machines. That one is in good condition, but age alone I wouldn't pay more than $400 for it. Avoid anything JD that has the TRS in front of the model, as those were built by Murray for JD during the same period of time that Ariens built them for JD and the Murray ones do not hold up anywhere near as well as the Ariens built ones, save for the same Tecumseh engine.


----------

